# My trip to fox run pond



## chase thorn (Sep 11, 2011)

a turtle! there were at least 6.




































what a fun and eventful day it was!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 11, 2011)

What excellent photography skills!!!! That was a neat visit.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 11, 2011)

FranklinTturtle said:


> What excellent photography skills!!!! That was a neat visit.



thank you! it was amazing, perfect weather and all.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 11, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> > What excellent photography skills!!!! That was a neat visit.
> ...


Is that a professional type camera?


----------



## Guggie (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 11, 2011)

FranklinTturtle said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > FranklinTturtle said:
> ...



it is a canon d350. its my girlfriends dads camera. it is weird for me, as i only shoot film :]


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 11, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> > chase thorn said:
> ...


It did an excellent job. But, I know the person behind the camera had alot to do with it.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 11, 2011)

FranklinTturtle said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > FranklinTturtle said:
> ...



i think the lens was the best part :]


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 11, 2011)

Very cool photos...


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 11, 2011)

Very cool pictures


----------



## jackrat (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice shots.


----------

